# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  insert data in relational xml

## tnoohi

من به جای پایگاه داده از فایل xml استفاده میکنم ولی وقتی دوتا جدول باهم رابطه دارند(کلید اصلی و خارجی)برای insert مشکل دارم اگه از دوستان کسی در این مورد کارکرده لطفا کمک کنه در ضمن من این کارو میخوام از طریق C#‎ انجام بدم

----------

